# Olympics



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

'Gran Turismo' video-game racing is now going to be an Olympic event


“Go away, Mum! I’m training for the Olympics!”




driving.ca


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

do they get virtual medals too ?
and their avatars get to stand on the virtual podium .

mmmm. .... virtual breakdowns , pit stops too?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I miss greco roman wrestling


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

oldjoat said:


> mmmm. .... virtual breakdowns , pit stops too?


restrictions on modifying cars?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Pretty soon all other events will be replaced by these new "sport events" being added. Pole vault will become toothpick tossing. Shotput will become throwing beer cans into garbage can. 400m dash will become putting on shoes and taking the garbage to the curb. Ridiculous that this esport thing is even considered sport. It's entertainment and leisure. If you sweat racing on Gran Turismo, you need to see a doctor.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

This goes back to a discussion we had in my university dorm: Is that a sport, or is it a game?

That said, if they let in equestrian and ballroom dancing, then e-sports can fit the bill.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Fancy video games are too elitist; they should have Caps as an Olympic event as it’s something that anyone can do and therefore more inclusive.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

I'm a huge nerd and I love watching e-sports (mostly dota 2). Racing games seem incredibly unappealing to watch but here's my devil's advocate take on this:

1. Racing simulators are probably the closest virtualized take on a "real" sport
2. There is considerable amount of emissions generated from motorsports. I'm not a hippy granola person and wouldn't mind if they continue, but it seems wasteful, like eating competitions.
3. IMO, the more equipment we add, the less "olympic" it seems to me. Running, swimming, high jump etc are pure athletic events with no ambiguity as to the winner. Freestyle skiing aerials/figure skating etc? Tremendous amounts of athletic ability, but judges rate jumps and are less objective competitions. Now even more removed are "sports" like dressage. The skill is showcased in the ability to demonstrate control through another medium (horse), so why not through a computer?

Ultimately, the Olympics want to make money and "sports" like this cater to a younger demographic who aren't interested in traditional events.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

The championship gamer will likely be so out of shape physically that he will have to be brought to the podium in a wheel barrow.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

And, there have always been 'non athletic' sports. Shooting sports, which are no longer events now of course (NO. NOT OF COURSE, THEY STILL EXIST CORRECTED BELOW), come to mind.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

keto said:


> And, there have always been 'non athletic' sports. Shooting sports, which are no longer events now of course, come to mind.


Remember the one where they had to cross country ski to a location and then put five shots through a target with a rifle and then proceed to another location and do the same thing. That was pretty physical and fatigue would impact on accuracy with the rifle. What happened to that one has it been banned?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Wardo said:


> The championship gamer will likely be so out of shape physically that he will have to be brought to the podium in a wheel barrow.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Wardo said:


> The championship gamer will likely be so out of shape physically that he will have to be brought to the podium in a wheel barrow.


I'm willing to bet so will most of the online detractors here


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Wardo said:


> Remember the one where they had to cross country ski to a location and then put five shots through a target with a rifle and then proceed to another location and do the same thing. That was pretty physical and fatigue would impact on accuracy with the rifle. What happened to that one has it been banned?


That's the only shooting sport left, I believe (NO, WRONG AGAIN keto). Biathlon.

Nope just looked, they still do trap and pistol and air rifle. You won't be seeing them on TV, they never are.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

Wardo said:


> The championship gamer will likely be so out of shape physically that he will have to be brought to the podium in a wheel barrow.


Generally speaking, the people who are the best at anything aren't low discipline slobs. Especially in a competitive environment. What's interesting is the brain chemistry of individuals addicted to games vs e-sports athletes. Around the 9:30 mark of this video:






Now that esports is a billion dollar industry, the athletes now train like athletes (video below). Back in the day a guy like John Daly could get away with smoking and drinking based on natural talent, but as the exposure and competition in golf increased so did the extracurriculars to gain an advantage. Now, modern golfers have to also be great athletes.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 363196


Hmmm some of the most successful gamers in the world 

























I’m sure you guys could give them much needed tips on physical health lol


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

vadsy said:


> I'm willing to bet so will most of the online detractors here


Probably. But maybe its also stupid that actual motor racing isnt an Olympic event but an electronic simulation of it is?
Although, I dont know which is worse actually, the above, or if they had e-soccer for example, as well as real soccer.

Its really hard to take the Olympics seriously, with all the corruption and mismanagement. It could go the way of The Worlds Fair, or Expo for all I care. Its mostly just an expensive flag waving/dick measuring contest filled with sports noone actually cares about the other 4 years. I wouldnt miss it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

tdotrob said:


> Hmmm some of the most successful gamers in the world
> View attachment 363199
> 
> View attachment 363200
> ...


I bet you these guys all have super high scores on Space Invaders


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

vadsy said:


> I bet you these guys all have super high scores on Space Invaders


Haha yep and watched all the episodes of Star Trek too and have never kissed a girl.

Truth is everyone of the guys in the pics is making upwards of USD 10-150k a month through subscriptions streaming on twitch alone as one part of their revenue stream. All the power to them.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Diablo said:


> Probably. But maybe its also stupid that actual motor racing isnt an Olympic event but an electronic simulation of it is?
> Although, I dont know which is worse actually, the above, or if they had e-soccer for example, as well as real soccer.
> 
> Its really hard to take the Olympics seriously, with all the corruption and mismanagement. It could go the way of The Worlds Fair, or Expo for all I care. Its mostly just an expensive flag waving/dick measuring contest filled with sports noone actually cares about the other 4 years. I wouldnt miss it.


oh, I don't care care about the Olympics, probably along with many many other people these days. and thus the reason we have video games being added to future broadcasts. no biggie, times are changing. video game nerds aren't what they used to be, car chases don't look the same on TV anymore and a Moon Pie is worth more than a nickel these days


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

crann said:


> I'm a huge nerd and I love watching e-sports (mostly dota 2). Racing games seem incredibly unappealing to watch but here's my devil's advocate take on this:
> 
> 1. Racing simulators are probably the closest virtualized take on a "real" sport


......and without any of that nasty 'danger'. LOL



> 2. There is considerable amount of emissions generated from motorsports. I'm not a hippy granola person and wouldn't mind if they continue, but it seems wasteful, like eating competitions.


Are you referring to the fuel they use running the cars in testing and race weekends? Or the massively larger amount of fuel they use (or used to) flying all over the world? 

And yet, their use was significantly less than the amount used by businessmen and holiday seekers every year. Flying is pollution, plain and simple. Perhaps, in this regard, the Olys should be all virtual, no humans flying to compete, no crowds flying to watch it in person. It would be much greener and socially acceptable.

I agree, we should ban all forms of airflight, commercial and otherwise, for the sake of the environment. At least until they come up with battery-powered airplanes ----- in about 40 years, if they're lucky and battery tech takes a few surprising jumps.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> I agree, we should ban all forms of airflight


That's a bridge too far for me but I could see the benefits of such things. I do really enjoy travelling so that's a personal ethical quandary. I did spend a few summers aggressively planting trees so I think my total life carbon footprint as been offset. Time to spray a bunch of aerosols into the sky!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

crann said:


> That's a bridge too far for me


It's the logic conclusion of banning oil.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Verne said:


> Pretty soon all other events will be replaced by these new "sport events" being added. Pole vault will become toothpick tossing. Shotput will become throwing beer cans into garbage can. 400m dash will become putting on shoes and taking the garbage to the curb. Ridiculous that this esport thing is even considered sport. It's entertainment and leisure. If you sweat racing on Gran Turismo, you need to see a doctor.





https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=458465128631571&id=100034042624926&sfnsn=mo


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

vadsy said:


> oh, I don't care care about the Olympics, probably along with many many other people these days. and thus the reason we have video games being added to future broadcasts. no biggie, times are changing. video game nerds aren't what they used to be, car chases don't look the same on TV anymore and a Moon Pie is worth more than a nickel these days


Speaking of Moon Pies (whatever they are), it feels like the next logical step is to make competitive eating an Olympic sport too.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> ... much greener and socially acceptable.


I would be amused if the Olympics were too socially accept itself out of existence.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> ......and without any of that nasty 'danger'. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya, its pretty laughable to think of Olympics and emissions/carbon footprint in the same breath. Not just all the travel but the infrastructure required to be built thats seldom used later.
heres one of the impressions we made when we hosted the Olympics, with resources that were determined couldnt be used afterwards. I can only imagine the similar things that would have happened in Russia, China and other such progressive places the IOC deems worthy of hosting.
Sled dogs massacred after Canada Winter Olympics (smh.com.au)
The whole event is an orgy of excess and can go fuck itself.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Diablo said:


> ya, its pretty laughable to think of Olympics and emissions/carbon footprint in the same breath. Not just all the travel but the infrastructure required to be built thats seldom used later.
> heres one of the impressions we made when we hosted the Olympics. I can only imagine the similar things that would have happened in Russia, China and other places.
> Sled dogs massacred after Canada Winter Olympics (smh.com.au)
> The whole event can go fuck itself.


take it online and we see much less need for travel, stadiums and dead dogs. seems like OP might be on to something


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

vadsy said:


> take it online and we see much less need for travel, stadiums and dead dogs. seems like OP might be on to something


from that aspect it is...except I dont know how many people would be interested in watching it.
I gave watching Formula 1 E sports a real try last year, several occasions, but couldnt keep it up.
I suck at video games. I know theres a skill to it. But same as bottle toss, cup stacking or whatever other things the younguns are excited by, I just cant make myself care about it.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Bitcoin has a bigger carbon footprint then all motorsports combined. 









Bitcoin's wild ride renews worries about its massive carbon footprint


Bitcoin has a carbon footprint comparable to that of New Zealand, producing 36.95 megatons of CO2 annually, according to Digiconomist.




www.google.com





So virtual currency should all go virtual to save the planet...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

tomee2 said:


> Bitcoin has a bigger carbon footprint then all motorsports combined.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, an opinion piece today in one of the digital papers, that this will be governments' route to regulating bitcoin, as anti-climate change item. Sorry, don't remember which site offhand, didn't read it just saw the headline, if I see it I'll link.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

keto said:


> Actually, an opinion piece today in one of the digital papers, that this will be governments' route to regulating bitcoin, as anti-climate change item. Sorry, don't remember which site offhand, didn't read it just saw the headline, if I see it I'll link.


I don't doubt it. It's starting to make mining for gold look clean. (Yes that's an exaggeration.. )


----------

